# Never try this at home!



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

nasty!


----------



## coleman (Dec 8, 2002)

please tell me that is fake


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Dec 8, 2002)

Fat people


----------



## esmerelda (Dec 8, 2002)

Isn't that a bit extreme ...... hell the weight went down.....and down....and down...then it just stopped!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

What about that 1300lb dude.  Is that him.  They took that dude through the front window!


----------



## coleman (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> never try this at home



note to self: don't die


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 8, 2002)

Seems to me he had an acute allergic reaction to concrete poisoning!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> please tell me that is fake



nope


----------



## coleman (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> nope



u'd think there'd be a little blood


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

or atleast a little crack in the pavment


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> u'd think there'd be a little blood



first of all there very well may be blood underneath all of that blubber.

secondly, I assume that having that much lard helpd to break the fall and sort of protect the body, thus not much blood.



but I do think it's real.


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

maybe it's not human???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

it's the blob!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

What would you do if you turned the corner and saw that on the ground???  What would any of you do?

1) Barf?
2) Laugh? (Sick fuck!)
3) Run?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

secret option 4! poke it with a stick


----------



## coleman (Dec 8, 2002)

stand there for 10 seconds with a blank expression on my face...call ambulance...call local tv station!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

and then poke it with a stick


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

That is BAD, CRASH!!!!  I'm surprised you wouldn't take pictures, too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i'd have my friends take pictures of me pokin it with a stick


----------



## mesomorphin' (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> secret option 4! poke it with a stick



Adding necrophilia to your repertoire of crimes against nature???


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'd have my friends take pictures of me pokin it with a stick



I knew somehow you would one up the ante on that!  Hey, at least we'd have a picture of you!!

Poking at it with a stick.  You act like it's an animal or whale!  

PS.  Remind me never to die a horrible death in front of you and your friend's!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> secret option 4! poke it with *MY DICK*



Your a sick bugger Crash!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'd have my friends take pictures of me pokin it with a stick



LMFAO! 

sick bastard!


----------



## Tboy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> or atleast a little crack in the pavment




Dude,  In case you didnt notice there was a huuuuuuuge crack on the pavement........

oh, you said "IN".  nevermind.


----------

